# Good resaw blade



## Karson

Lee: A great review. I bought one of the Woodslicer blade and It cut beautifully but the blade life was just a couple of boards.

I'm glad to hear about the Morse Blade.


----------



## chriswright

I use the same one on my 26" Delta. Well, not the exact same, mine are 13" long, but you know what I mean. When they are new they cut great. Very little effort needed to feed the stock and a very smooth cut, considering it's a bandsaw. I've cut just shy of a quarter inch thick slice of hickory that was about 4 inches thick with no problems.


----------



## dustbunny

Lee,
Thanks for the review. Now that I have a band saw, I can actually use the info you provided.
I actually never heard of Morse, I'm going to check it out !

Lisa


----------



## markrules

Lee,
Thanks for the mention. The blade looks gray and dull because it's a bimetal band. We sandblast the band to remove oils from the manufacturing process. It's a Matrix II blade which will cut any wood you could throw on the saw. The best part about our bands is that they're made in America by a family-owned company (Yankees from Ohio, but don't tell anyone).


----------



## Ken90712

Love this review it helps me decide the new blade that will be going in my saw today! 
Thx,
Ken


----------



## sbryan55

Lee, thanks for the review. I did not know about Morse and have always just considered the Woodslicer and Timberwolf series of blades. I will have to take a look at their website.


----------



## JohnGray

Maybe it's just me but I went to *www.mkmorse.com *and could not find the blade you mentioned or any dealer search item. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Sawdust2

Don't know, John. I've asked Mark to chime in.
I see that you can order directly from the factory.

Lee


----------



## markrules

Sorry for not writing back earlier. I'm on the road (literally) and have been busy today. Our website is being updated, and as you can tell, it needs a lot of work.

We sell through local and national distribution. Hardware stores, industrial supply places, saw sharpening shops and so forth. If you'd like to try the blade Lee is using, message me and I'll get you hooked up with someone in your area. If enough of you like them, I can go to some of the online stores to talk about getting them set up to sell our bands. 
[email protected]


----------



## markrules

oops once


----------



## markrules

OOPs. Guess it was working.


----------



## markrules

oops thrice


----------



## mikethetermite

TryTimber Wolf Bandsaw Blades sold at Woodcrafters, I have been very happy with them. They cost a little more but seem to last longer.


----------



## Sawdust2

I guess it depends on the circumstances.
I like Timberwolf for 1/4" general cutting blades. 
The 1/2" resaw blade I had from TW gummed up in about 100' of mahogany and when cleaned did not cut worth a darn.

Lee


----------



## Dusty56

I've had two TW blades to date , first one broke while cutting Pine and the second one snapped at the factory weld. I've installed an Olsen 1/2" blade about six months ago and it still cuts like a dream for me AND was quite a bit lower priced than the TWs : )


----------



## Kindlingmaker

I have tried two TW blades and they have not lasted very long and one broke. The woodslicer blades have been excellant. I would like to try the Morse blade to see the comparison. Thanks for the review.


----------



## reggiek

Thanks for the review…currently I have woodslicer on my bs…but when it needs replacing I will certainly consider trying the Morse brand…I truly prefer the made in America brands….even though more expensive in most cases…typically the QC is much better…and correspondingly so is the quality of the material…


----------

